# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  اداة تهيئة الفلاش ميموري وذاكرة الهاتف

## مرهف

*اذا جاءتك رسالة من الجوال بان بطاقة الذاكرة
تالفة فلا تقلق
يمكنك تهيئتها من جديد
وكذلك الفلاش ميموري للكمبيوتر
يمكنك تحميل الاداة من هنا

اضغط هنـــــــــــــــــا
*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------

